# Diet for perianal fistulas



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Sugar has been diagnosed with perianal fistulas. Fortunately, they are not advanced and were caught early, but she's going to be on meds for a while.

I'm wondering if anyone can offer tips or experience for a diet which might help. The vet recommended IAMS, but I noticed the ingredients aren't much different than regular dry food (lots of chicken by-products and corn meal). I've read suggestions for a hypoallergenic diet, but that's rather expensive. I'm hoping for an alternative.

Sugar is a 4-1/2 yo female in otherwise good health.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Does your dog have food allergies? What's the vet's reason for wanting your dog on iams?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Is your vet PF savvy? I don't think that I would do Iams either.

Have you checked out the PF site? Joined their email list? a wealth of information there.

perianal-fistulas

Alot tend to go with a new protein source as in Fish.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had good luck with a bison or venison diet in kibble form but the best luck I have had has been with the raw diet. Kya has been in remission for about 8 months now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I also had the best luck with raw and it put my dog into remission for almost 2 years.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think Sugar has food allergies. At least, she hasn't demonstrated any of the other symptoms of food allergy such as itchy skin or digestion problems. The only reason the PF was discovered was because she had a visible rectal polyp that needed to be removed. Other than that, she was largely symptom free. The PF was discovered accidentally during her exam.

I'm not sure why the vet recommended IAMS other than to perhaps try to get away from some of the garbage fillers that many brands use.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she could very well have developed the fistula from the polyp, did he mention that?

I would shave the area up really good, and apply Desitin to the fistula.. if it's a fistula as a result of the polyp this might be very easy to clear up


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

No, he didn't mention any possible connection between the two. I was kinda wondering about that.

I've look at her back side, and I'm not really seeing anything unusual... at least nothing that jumps out as being wrong. But I'm not trained so they could be there and I'm not recognizing them because they are in the early stages and not obvious yet.

I'm curious about the zinc-oxide treatment. Is it just applied externally or does it need to be inserted?


----------

